# Horse share/part loan



## Meganmccrorie (2 January 2018)

* I'm desperately looking for a new best friend! *

I'm looking for a horse between 15'1 and 16'3 to part loan/share in or around West Wiltshire.

Warminster/Trowbridge/Westbury etc.

does anyone know of anything available?


----------

